# New study: Public charging has little to do with consumer interest in EVs



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

A couple of studies have found that most charging happens at home and at work, and many industry observers believe that range anxiety is mostly a malady for less-experienced EV owners... More >


----------

